# Muyshondt Nautilus



## Hitthespot (Dec 26, 2007)

The Muyshondt is a small two stage flashlight. It takes one CR123 battery (Duracell Included ) and has a twist switch. Counter clockwise to low, high then clockwise to off. It comes with a black draw string pouch. No holster. If you want to holster this light instead of pocket carry I recommend the Fenix P1D Holster. It fits perfect. ( Again the P1D or P1 NOT the P2D holster, it is slightly longer and you cannot easily get the light out of this holster. )

Price Paid: US $185.00 Plus Tax.

(Official Specifications)
- minimum of 107 lumens in high mode
- Q5 Flux Bin CREE XR-E XLamp® LED
- deep parabolic textured reflector for smooth beam and long distance illumination
- ultra Clear Lens for 99% light transmittance
- MilSpec Type III hardcoat anodized aluminum with brass innards
- O-Ring seals at all junctions - water resistant
- ChemKote interior for enhanced corrosion protection
- gold plated circuit contacts
- includes key-ring attachment that folds flush into tail when not needed
- measures 2.6" long with .8" head diameter
- weighs 2 ounces with battery
- 2.75 hours runtime in high mode; 75 hours in low mode
- made in USA
- limited 1 year warranty from Muyshondt 

(My Thoughts and Opinions )

The knurling is perfect. Too much it would catch on your pants and not enough too slippery.
The light is small enough to fit in a pocket. Not as small as a single AAA light but the smallest CR123 light I have handled. About the length of a Chapstick. See Pictures
Low setting is low enough, I'm guessing around 12 lumens but this is just a guess.
High setting is at least 107 lumens. I compared mine to a P2D-Q5 I have on high and the Nautilus is very slightly brighter in my opinion. ( The P2D-Q5 is listed at 107 Lumens on High ). The spill on this light is much smaller than the P2D ( see photo)
I tried three different samples at Brightguy. ( thanks to the guy who posted in my thread and said that is where he got his; I went there and they had at least 4 in stock. ) All three samples had a different tint. The LED lottery is in full swing. I chose the one that was warm with a slight green hue to it. Personal preference on my part. Only noticible when comparing to other lights.
I chose the black. It also comes in Natural, a light brown to me. The fit and finish were perfect on both colors.
The light head was engineered well. I cannot believe a head this small throws this well. Outside this light almost throws as well as the P2D-Q5 on Turbo. ( 180 Lumens ) My hat is off to the designer.
The threads were not smooth and I detected no grease on them. As I always do I added some Superlube which made them perfect. Very smooth and I can operate it with one hand.

My opinion is this light is almost perfect. It will be my EDC light.

My first posting of pictures and I apologize in advance for their quality.

Left to right: AA battery, Chapstick, Muyshondt Nautilus, Tiablo A1, Fenix P2D, Surefire E2e, Olight T20














Fenix P2D on Left. Nautilus on the right. Around two Feet. Notice the smaller spill of the Nautilus.






Nautilus at 6 feet. The door is 32 inches across for reference






P2D, AA battery, Muyshondt Nautilus, Tiablo A1


----------



## karlthev (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice review!


Karl


----------



## half-watt (Dec 26, 2007)

good review. thank you for taking the time to take the pics and write your assessment.

BTW, i'm probably the guy who mentioned Greg over at BG. it's nice that you are close enough to him to drop in for a visit. i've done business with BG for probably 4-5 yrs now. never been disappointed. IMO, Greg and Tina are "top-shelf", so to speak.

i hope that you continue to enjoy your Nautilus as much as i enjoy mine.


i've added a dark anodized clip off of a CMG/Gerber InfinityUltra (the older clip style, not the newer style) to the Nautilus for clipping it to my ballcap visor/brim for hands-free operation. the clip is just a bit darker than the natural hardkote Nautilus that i have and contrasts very nicely with the light's body/barrel.


----------



## GBone (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice review!

I love my Nautilus, can't seem to leave home without it...


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 26, 2007)

half-watt said:


> good review. thank you for taking the time to take the pics and write your assessment.
> 
> BTW, i'm probably the guy who mentioned Greg over at BG. it's nice that you are close enough to him to drop in for a visit. i've done business with BG for probably 4-5 yrs now. never been disappointed. IMO, Greg and Tina are "top-shelf", so to speak.
> 
> i hope that you continue to enjoy your Nautilus as much as i enjoy mine.


 
Thanks and you are right. They are the nicest people in person you would ever want to meet. I always look forward to having an excuse to go there. They are always so busy ( internet and call ins ) I almost feel guilty if I stay too long but it's hard to leave because there are flashlights everywhere. It seems like Greg and Tina probably have at least 25 on their desks between them and another 50 in front of them on shelves.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice review - it factored heavily into my decision to buy the black HA Nautilus.

I tried a Nitecore Defender but it just didn't feel 'right', even though the size is similar. The Nautilus is perfect

A killer small light. If you don't own one, you'll never realize how good a single 123 light can be.


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 23, 2008)

is the output regulated?


----------



## jeffb (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote from Endeavour in initial Sales Thread
"2:45 Runtime on High Mode, 75 Hour Runtime on Low Mode - Fully Regulated"

Nice review....I have several and the 350ma regulation provides a very bright output and very long runtime.

Smallest 123 EDC, I believe!

jeffb


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 24, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Nice review - it factored heavily into my decision to buy the black HA Nautilus.
> 
> I tried a Nitecore Defender but it just didn't feel 'right', even though the size is similar. The Nautilus is perfect
> 
> A killer small light. If you don't own one, you'll never realize how good a single 123 light can be.


 
Thank you for the kind words. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. It has been a while since I done the review, but still feel the same. Very nice light. I look forward to seeing new offerings from them.

Bill


----------



## jufam44 (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Review! I'll have to buy one now...And then I'll go


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 24, 2008)

The Nautilus is almost a rarity in that it doesn't overdrive the emitter and takes full advantage of its efficiency. It runs cool, efficient and seemingly forever on the same cell.

It doesn't flinch at being turned on for hours on end, battery after battery and won't remind you of what a burning match sticking to your hand feels like from grabbing it afterwards.

Everything else about it is also top notch; the size is perfect, the choice of materials is above average, the components are the best performing available, the switch mechanism is simplistic and reliable, the construction feels as if it were made to contain nukes and every curve provides function on top of form.

I couldn't recommend it more. For the price of the Q5 HAIII version, I almost felt it was too cheap for such a performer and possibly the best value I've seen since I joined cpf.


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this the most recent incarnation of the Larry Light, which became the CR2 ION?


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes I'd describe this as a descendant of what's sometimes called the LL123. It's tempting. I had a Firefly 1 for a while but that didn't work out so well, and the Nautilus seems nicer, at least from a distance.

How well does the Nautilus 2-stage work? In the Firefly, it needed a lot of tweaking.


----------



## da.gee (Feb 25, 2008)

The Nautilus is definitely in the top tier of my light list. It is the only light I always have on my person. For a custom I thought the price very reasonable upon purchasing but after having it and using it, I would say it was a screaming value.

I like mine so much I got one of the rare pink ones for my wife this Valentine's Day.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 25, 2008)

da.gee said:


> The Nautilus is definitely in the top tier of my light list. It is the only light I always have on my person. For a custom I thought the price very reasonable upon purchasing but after having it and using it, I would say it was a screaming value.
> 
> I like mine so much I got one of the rare pink ones for my wife this Valentine's Day.


 
Are you serious. I didn't know they came in anything but Black and Natural. You gotta post of picture of that baby.

Bill


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 25, 2008)

paulr said:


> Yes I'd describe this as a descendant of what's sometimes called the LL123. It's tempting. I had a Firefly 1 for a while but that didn't work out so well, and the Nautilus seems nicer, at least from a distance.
> 
> How well does the Nautilus 2-stage work? In the Firefly, it needed a lot of tweaking.


 
Some have complained about the distance needed to turn the head from low to high. It takes about 1/2 of turn to the head to take the light from low to high. However what some have complained about I find reassuring. If I'm on low I don't want to just tap the head and have it accidently going into high mode. I think it's perfect. 

Bill


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 25, 2008)

A couple of questions, if you’d be so kind:

I take it from HALF-WATT’s comments that there is not a clip from the manufacturer?

Does the current design still include the flip-up split ring tucked into the tail of the light?

IIRC these were once made in various “unusual” materials. Is this still the case and can you provide a link to the seller?

I was specifically interested in aluminum bronze as it has something of a self lubricating property and thought it would make not only a handsome light but one that might require less upkeep compared to aluminum.

Thanks in advance …


----------



## karlthev (Feb 25, 2008)

1. There was/is no clip.
2. Yes, flip up split ring in the tail.
3. CR2 Ions were made in Al-Bronze. You'll have to keep an eye out in BST for them. I have a copy---heavy as a stone but smooth as you thought.
4. 4Sevens may have a CR2 Ion left in Titanium--a limited production model with an equally limiting price as I recall.



Karl


----------



## tnuckels (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Karl,

I always avoided the old ION because I understood the CR2 to be a poor energy source compared to 123s, plus wanting to avoid another scarce and pricy battery type in the lineup. 

So I take it that the new light is only available in aluminum and for sale somewhere here on CPF?


----------



## :)> (Feb 25, 2008)

kongfuchicken said:


> The Nautilus is almost a rarity in that it doesn't overdrive the emitter and takes full advantage of its efficiency. It runs cool, efficient and seemingly forever on the same cell.
> 
> It doesn't flinch at being turned on for hours on end, battery after battery and won't remind you of what a burning match sticking to your hand feels like from grabbing it afterwards.
> 
> ...


 
Kungfuchicken,

Don't hold back any more... I am dying of the suspense... I just have to know; do you like the Nautilus?:nana:

Because I like mine alot too:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Feb 25, 2008)

Thx for the review! I am now inspired to hunt one down for my collection! 

Mayo


----------



## Lumenz (Feb 25, 2008)

I love my HA Nautilus. However, I am afraid to carry it outside the house for fear of losing it. Endeavor is not making the HA version anymore so if something happened to my Nautilus, I would not be able to get another one. Therefore, I take my NovaTac 120P out into the wild urban jungle and leave my Nautilus inside where it is nice and safe.

I also threw a couple tritium vials on the back of my Nautilus to make sure I can always locate it in the dark. Paranoid? Or do I just really like this light? :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice review, Hitthespot! 

I see the Nautilus as a light designed for real use. Its KISS interface and long runtimes are a refreshing change from the recent rush of complicated multilevel lights. For such a small reflector, it puts out a gorgeous beam. The tight but bright spill and broad corona make it very useful for close to medium range indoor use and for lighting up the ground during nighttime runs.

I don't EDC my Nautilus because I prefer to carry lights with clips, however I carry it on a neckchain at night.


----------



## Dark Matter (Feb 26, 2008)

The Nautilus Hardcoat is my choice for everday EDC. It is my favorite, hands down, due to superb build quality, ultra small size factor, clean beam, and long runtime in regulation. 

At $185, it aint cheap, but to me it's worth the price for the level of quality workmanship that Enrique put into it. Also, the hardcoat version has the same "guts" that Enrique used in the Titanium version which sold for approx double the price of the hardcoat.

dm :wave:


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 26, 2008)

kongfuchicken said:


> The Nautilus is almost a rarity in that it doesn't overdrive the emitter and takes full advantage of its efficiency. It runs cool, efficient and seemingly forever on the same cell.
> 
> It doesn't flinch at being turned on for hours on end, battery after battery and won't remind you of what a burning match sticking to your hand feels like from grabbing it afterwards.
> 
> ...


 
I wish people wouldn't be so wishy-washy when it comes to their opinion. Can you give us a definitive statement on wether or not you like the light.


LOL---I feel the same way kongfu






Bill


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 26, 2008)

For a light about the size of a AA, it's a killer. Great feel, great performance. It has output that's awfully close to the 120P on highest setting (see post #31 in this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=190430)


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 26, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> For a light about the size of a AA, it's a killer. Great feel, great performance. It has output that's awfully close to the 120P on highest setting (see post #31 in this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=190430)


 
You got the outdoor shot up. Based on that shot I like the Nautilus better.

Thanks Precision.


Bill


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 26, 2008)

Bill,

The side by side shot really surprised me ... just about perfect color rendition (that's a light tan wall), nearly as much output as the 120P. Quite the light:thumbsup:


----------



## kongfuchicken (Mar 2, 2008)

:)> said:


> Kungfuchicken,
> Don't hold back any more... I am dying of the suspense... I just have to know; do you like the Nautilus?:nana:
> Because I like mine alot too:thumbsup:





Hitthespot said:


> I wish people wouldn't be so wishy-washy when it comes to their opinion. Can you give us a definitive statement on wether or not you like the light.



Guys, between us, if this light could cook and do laundry, I'd marry it.

We clearly have the technology to make things better while keeping them simple, practical and reliable but we can't seem to help having to push them beyond the dodgey line.

Endeavor, thanks for reminding me that my money can still buy a light that isn't insane. You're probably one of the few engineers who remembers what a flashlight was invented to do in the first place.


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 2, 2008)

my EDC light is an HA nautilus in natural. LOVE mine.

cons:
- yes, a bit too long to get from low to high mode.
- theres dust on the inside of my lens.
- the foam spacer is a bit too big and makes the battery grind, although semi-fixed with a DIY trim.

pros:
- everything else!
- great size and weight, at the limit of what a comfortable EDC size is for me.
- long runtimes.
- great beam.
- everything else.


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 2, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my EDC light is an HA nautilus in natural. LOVE mine.
> 
> cons:
> - the foam spacer is a bit too big and makes the battery grind, although semi-fixed with a DIY trim.


 
Try just a tiny tiny dab of grease on the negative side of the battery. It worked wonders for mine.

Bill


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, I bit the bullet last night when I saw that Bright Guy had some of the naturals back in stock. It should be here middle of next week.

I watched some years back when Larry started his original project and was amazed with the precision and craftsmanship that he put into that effort. From time to time I’d gaze longingly at the ION, especially the aluminum bronze model, but stayed away because of the CR2. I can only hope that the new caretaker, Enrique is it, of this line of lights is holding true to the care and detail that went into the originals. From what I can tell, this seems to be the case. 

As CPF often seems a confusing labyrinth overlapping, tumultuous and possibly incestuous relationships, can anyone fill in the blanks on how the LL became the ION became the NAUTILUS? 

This will be my most expensive light to date, but it just seems to hit too many of the requirements buttons to pass up. I suppose this will negatively affect my decision on the new ARC, if not my interest. For the size and capabilities of this light I just think the Nautilus will be hard to beat as a primary EDC.

The only thing it seems to be missing is a clip, but it looks like there’s enough there in the arc of material that surrounds the split ring to drill and tap a few holes for one. A visit to the gunsmith seems in order as I don’t feel up to and don’t have the small precision tools this looks like it’ll take. Still, I think I’ll design and make the clip myself, just for a little extra pride in ownership.

Thanks for this thread … you’ve inspired me to spend my children’s inheritance yet again.


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 15, 2008)

_tnuckels,_

Wish I could help you on the history but I didn't even know about the connection between the Ion and the Nautilus until after I bought the Nautilus. However, I am very interested in seeing a picture of your light after you install that clip. That sounds very interesting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flic (Mar 15, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> Thanks for this thread … you’ve inspired me to spend my children’s inheritance yet again.



You still have kids?! I sold mine to buy more lights...

Kicking myself I didn't hold out for a higher price when I saw the Nautilus!


----------



## jeffb (Mar 15, 2008)

I will try to help.....the CR2 Ion was built by "Endeavour," CPF member (Enrique Muyshondt)
after asking the creator (tvodrd) of LL fame if it was OK. Enrique built the lights and called the company Photons International. Runs of the CR2 Ion were made in Ti, Alum bronze and Anodized colors and then a new run was built with a Cree XRE (the first was very floody, the second, more throw and still nice spill).

The "Nautilus" (CR123) was then built in Ti and Cree with the driver and switch changes and then the Alum, Hardcoat "Muyshondt" version. A second run of Ti was offered on CPF with a different tint Cree.

Enrique lives in Austin, TX...was a modder before producing flashlights (did very nice "bead blasting" and a nice run of nickel plated Alephs of which I purchsed a CR2 version . I have communicated with Enrique and IMO is a true gentleman in addition to building superb lights!









Original, Ion..Left, Cree XRE Right



Ti Nautilus in middle



Alum Prototype Nautilus, right 

That's the History as I recollect....and at my age, it may not be completely accurate!

jeffb


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 15, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> However, I am very interested in seeing a picture of your light after you install that clip. That sounds very interesting.



I keep looking at the titanium clip over at the Shoppe that Don makes. I need to get dimensions to see if this might work straight out or with a few modifications for the smaller light’s size. It’s a good looking article and if it will work I might just take a dive and use it instead. The only thing I’d like to see on it, that I’d thought to incorporate on one of my own, would be a bead of some sort at the front end, like the turned under metal you see on an ink pen’s clip, to help it ride up over whatever you’re trying to clip it to and to blunt the pointy end somewhat. Decisions, decisions …



Flic said:


> You still have kids?! I sold mine to buy more lights...



I tried selling the kids to support my habit … folks keep bringing them back, wanting their money back, and a wheelbarrow full of cash on top of that for their trouble. Gonna’ have to look elsewhere for a flashlight revenue stream I guess.

*JEFFB*
Thanks so much for filling in some of the blanks, and great pictures. The main disconnect was how we got from Larry to Photons International. Glad to hear it was a graceful handing off of the baton, and not another “he said, she said” divorce. 

I take it Photons has ceased regular operations as their website http://www.photonsintl.com/ seems to have fizzled some time back and alternative outlet, like FenixStore & BrightGuy, supplies seem to have dried up as well, and is perhaps only offering lights from time to time and on CPF now?


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 15, 2008)

> it looks like there’s enough there in the arc of material that surrounds the split ring to drill and tap a few holes for one.



FWIW, there's not a great deal of material to work with in that part of the Nautilus body. On mine, the thickness of the lip is 0.090", and the depth is 0.137" ... but there is a 45° chamfer on the inside edge of the upper lip, so the straight section is only about 0.100" high. A machine shop could do this job for you, but there will be not a great deal of material for the screw threads.

If you decide to go ahead with this, the easiest way to machine those holes is to hold the body in a 5-C spin index mounted to the table of the milling machine. The first hole can be drilled & tapped, then rotate the body x-many degrees to the second hole location & drill & tap that hole.


----------



## Flic (Mar 15, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> I take it Photons has ceased regular operations as their website http://www.photonsintl.com/ seems to have fizzled some time back and alternative outlet, like FenixStore & BrightGuy, supplies seem to have dried up as well, and is perhaps only offering lights from time to time and on CPF now?



If I recall correctly, it was a copyright/trademark issue with the use of the word Photon (which I never thought reasonable) that led to closing down their site.

Glad to see I was not the only one to have to deal with buyers' remorse when selling the kiddies...


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks *PRECISION*!

Now to get some specs on Don’s clip: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_55&products_id=653
Says it comes with either 2-4x40x3/16 or 1/8” socket cap screws. They look to be stainless and at 40 turns/in should be fine enough to find purchase in that 9/100s inch lip. I can see two attaching the clip to the body and maybe a third cap screw in the hole at the far end, attached from the backside to serve as the ride over button. A liberal dose of Loctite and this may work yet.

I’ve actually got a relative who runs a machine shop in middle-Tennessee, so this should be an easy job for him next time I get up there. I’ll pass along your suggestions, as there’s no point in re-inventing the wheel and the milling machine info is beyond me, but given the size of the shop and wide variety of equipment there, will most likely be of use to him. 

*FLIC*
Ah yes, Photon as in Proton/LRI perhaps …


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 15, 2008)

> it comes with either 2-4x40x3/16 or 1/8” socket cap screws


The two screws available have a length of either:
3/16 = 0.187"
1/8 = 0.125"

That's the total threaded length underneath the head. If you can find the thickness of the clip (which I'd guess is around .062) you can calculate which screw is closest to the correct length.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 19, 2008)

I received my Nautilus yesterday evening and all I can say is WOW. What a superb piece of craftsmanship and engineering this is. And what a replace-ten-other-acceptable-lights EDC this is going to be. I can see where a mid-power mode might be nice, but certainly not necessary. Low is plenty illuminating for getting around and up close work, and high is simply stunning, matching or beating my previous strongest light, my P4 moded Pelican 2390. All my other lights can just line up and crawl back into the desk drawer, as they have now been rendered superfluous by the Nautilus.

Here’s a thought: How many lesser lights does it take to equal one Nautilus? I don’t know, but the money I’ve squandered on inferior designs would have been much more satisfyingly spent on fewer lights of this caliber.

I’m still looking for an option to add a clip as I find this exceptionally useful. After getting measurements on Don’s screw mounted pocket clip for sale at the Shoppe, it looks like it’s gonna’ be too big, even after cutting it down on both ends to make it fit lengthwise, I still think it’ll be too bulky for the Nautilus. I found another nice clip over at LightHound, but it’s too customized for the ARC/HDS configuration to be modifiable for the size of the Nautilus. Still, both offer interesting ideas for my original thought of rolling my own.

Off to the market to find some nice stainless steel …

P.S. Reckon there’s any chance Enrique can ever be convinced to build comparable common cell (AA & AAA) lights like this?


----------



## mspeterson (Mar 19, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> I received my Nautilus yesterday evening and all I can say is WOW. What a superb piece of craftsmanship and engineering this is. And what a replace-ten-other-acceptable-lights EDC this is going to be. I can see where a mid-power mode might be nice, but certainly not necessary. Low is plenty illuminating for getting around and up close work, and high is simply stunning, matching or beating my previous strongest light, my P4 moded Pelican 2390. All my other lights can just line up and crawl back into the desk drawer, as they have now been rendered superfluous by the Nautilus.
> 
> Here’s a thought: How many lesser lights does it take to equal one Nautilus? I don’t know, but the money I’ve squandered on inferior designs would have been much more satisfyingly spent on fewer lights of this caliber.
> 
> ...




Here is what I came up with for a clip, a McGizmo mini clip on a split ring. It attaches to the corner of a pocket well and keeps the light away from coins and keys. There is also a larger Titanium clip in the same style that would work as well. The clips can be found here:
http://www.berkeleypoint.com/products/hardware/stainless_clips.html


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip and the link *MSPETERSON*. I’d seen these before and thought they looked quite useful, enough so that I’ve strongly consider trying one. 

I do still like having an adjustable wrist lanyard with which I can hang my lights various places, including off a belt or belt loop into a pocket, and this setup has been invaluable in insuring my knives and lights stay safely with me instead of silently slipping away into the night. Additionally, this type lanyard allows me to tighten the tool to my wrist when I’m somewhere that a drop would mean disaster, like up a mountain or around irretrievably deep water. Used as I am to this, I don’t know that I’m willing to change.

Adding a clip like you’re using might work well, but it might also prove too be a bit cluttered if used in combination with the wrist lanyard. I’ve been used to a fixed clip like this one on my LongBow: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2151463&postcount=57 (scroll to the bottom) that I made from an old pocket knife clip that I found squashed on the road, and find it exceedingly useful when I’m actively using my light, need to momentarily put it aside, but don’t want to completely put it away, and so think I’ll try making another one to fit the Nautilus.

Finding suitable metal at Lowes or Home Depot proved fruitless, but strolling through Target I stumbled upon a suitable inexpensive donor item that I can cannibalize for the material I need, a small hand Stanley hand saw. Tempered, springy, rust resistant … I think it should work nicely.

I’ll post back here if I manage to bring this thought to acceptable fruition.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 23, 2008)

First stab at designing a clip for the Nautilus, so be kind ...






I disassembled (read: ripped apart) the handsaw for its blade. Man, this is tough material. Scoring it with the diamond wheel blade in the Dremel the metal snaps off easily. Trouble is, it is brittle and also breaks without scoring it well before reaching a 90° bend. Heating it allows me to bend a right angle, but I don’t know how this will change the metal’s attributes.

Off to the Materials forum to pick some more studied brains.

P.S. Should I continue this elsewhere, not in the reviews forum, and if so, where?


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 23, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> .
> 
> P.S. Should I continue this elsewhere, not in the reviews forum, and if so, where?



It is a review about the Nautilus. Posting about a modification seems normal to me but sometimes I miss the obvious. If this thread takes a direction that is out of protocol I'm sure we'll get a friendly note about it. The staff has always been helpful to me and my sometimes half asleep thinking. 

I am very interested in your mod. I always carry mine in my pocket, but if I was in a situation where I was using it off and on a lot the belt clip would be very handy and make sense. Looks great. If you actually finish it please post a picture of your light.

Bill


----------



## Mark A. (Mar 29, 2008)

Perhaps a clip from one of these would work out, if they are comparable in diameters: http://www.cpfreviews.com/Dereelight-CL1H.php

I own a couple of Nautilus lights, not a Dereelight, so I cannot help with the measurements. 

The collar aspect of this may be a boon to withdraw a so-equipped light from a pocket as well.

I would think that such a clip could be easily made as well.

Mark A.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll continue this over in the Materials Forum https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192960 as I don't want to get dinged for double or cross posting, but now I've gone and made a thread with the express purpose of pointing to another thread. Dang!

I prostrate myself before the leniency of the court ...


----------



## :)> (Apr 15, 2008)

I like this little light more and more. I am using batteries that won't fire up the low on my Luna Sol and other lights in my Nautilus and the low is rock solid. The battery is too weak to fire it up on high, but it works on low. 

Now to find out just how long the depleted battery will run on low.

In case I haven't mentioned this before... the low beam on this light is super duper useful and perfect form most of my lighting needs.


----------



## da.gee (Apr 16, 2008)

I finally depleted my first battery on the Nautilus after four months. That is some good stuff.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 16, 2008)

Were can i order the Nautilus?


----------



## tnuckels (Apr 16, 2008)

This looks a lot closer to your location: http://www.flashlightshop.de/index.php?cPath=216&osCsid=21c5c339608028a212df19f1e4011e33

But they are available here also, and you can (sort of) see the two colors as well:
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Muyshondt_Nautilus.php

Gutes Einkaufen!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 16, 2008)

Many Thx


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just in case you didn´t notice yet: dcjs has one of the first run Nautilus Ti (Q5) for sale at messerforum. He´s asking 200.- € plus shipping.

Eric


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello Erick!

I know of that offer, but i would not need it in Ti...

And in fact i could get it much cheaper.


----------



## :)> (Apr 17, 2008)

:)> said:


> I like this little light more and more. I am using batteries that won't fire up the low on my Luna Sol and other lights in my Nautilus and the low is rock solid. The battery is too weak to fire it up on high, but it works on low.
> 
> Now to find out just how long the depleted battery will run on low.
> 
> In case I haven't mentioned this before... the low beam on this light is super duper useful and perfect form most of my lighting needs.


 
2 hours off of the battery and it went dim. Pretty good for a battery that wouldn't light up my Luna Sol on low:thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

Brightguy does not have the Nautilus in stock...:thinking: :mecry:


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 18, 2008)

toby_pra: flashlightshop.de is the only place selling Nautilus lights at this point - I'm out of stock, as is BrightGuy. Bernd Auler can be reached at [email protected] and speaks both German and English; in your case it's quite convenient since you'll receive the light very quickly from him.

Best regards,

Enrique


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello Enrique!

Thanks for the informations. But in Germany the Nautilus costs about
300$...:huh: thats to expensive, so i'd like to buy it in the usa...:ironic:


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 18, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Hello Enrique!
> 
> Thanks for the informations. But in Germany the Nautilus costs about
> 300$...:huh: thats to expensive, so i'd like to buy it in the usa...:ironic:


 
It is possible that Greg at Brightguy may have an open unit he will sell you even if his regular stock is gone. It wouldn't hurt to call him.

Bill


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 18, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> toby_pra: flashlightshop.de is the only place selling Nautilus lights at this point - I'm out of stock, as is BrightGuy. Bernd Auler can be reached at [email protected] and speaks both German and English; in your case it's quite convenient since you'll receive the light very quickly from him.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Enrique


 
Hello Enrique,

Thank you for a very nice light. Do you plan on running any more of these in the future, maybe with a updated led.

Bill


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Bill,

I have no plans to do another run of aluminum Nautilus lights, and the last run of Titanium lights earlier in the year was equipped with an R2 Bin XR-E, which is the "latest" and can't really be updated past that.

I'll likely do another run of these in Titanium at some point in the future, but I won't be doing anymore aluminum ones.

Take care.

-Enrique


----------



## skalomax (Apr 18, 2008)

Show us your Prototype light. :devil: please


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 19, 2008)

> skalomax*Re: Muyshondt Nautilus*
> Show us your Prototype light. :devil: please


 
+1


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 19, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I have no plans to do another run of aluminum Nautilus lights, and the last run of Titanium lights earlier in the year was equipped with an R2 Bin XR-E, which is the "latest" and can't really be updated past that.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You Enrigue. I did not know you did a TI run with a R2 Bin. Sounds like a great light! Did Bright Guy receive any of these? If not I will look forward to your next run. Keep us all up to date on your latest offerings. You really do have a great approach to making lights. Simple, Functional, and Rugged. 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## CPEng (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks like a sweet light but I can't figure out how the switch works by looking a the pictures.

How does the two stage work?

In the review it was said that you would unscrew (counter clockwise) the light to activate it and screw down (clockwise) to turn it off. This is counter to what I thought and I'm pretty positive the threads aren't left hand.

Thanks


----------



## jeffb (Apr 19, 2008)

Nautilus head screws into body counter clockwise, as you turn into body, low activates, turn farther into body as far as you can turn and high activates.

Hope this helps.

jeffb


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 19, 2008)

CPEng said:


> Looks like a sweet light but I can't figure out how the switch works by looking a the pictures.
> 
> How does the two stage work?
> 
> ...


 
That is actually a funny question now that I think about it. It depends on which way your facing the light. If you have it in your hands and pointing it at something then the head turns counter clockwise to your position to turn it on low then high. Which is the way I did it during the review. If you are facing the head and pointing the light at yourself, then the light turns clockwise. It literally depends on your point of view. LOL 

P.S. The review didn't say anything about screw or unscrew.

Hope this clears it up.

Bill


----------



## CPEng (Apr 19, 2008)

My question was more on to how the mechanics of the two stage are accomplished. Does the positive contact on the underside of the head move up and down creating new circuits? 

I understand the operation of the two stage.

Thanks for clarification Hitthespot on the screwing or unscrewing. I associated clockwise with screwing in on right hand threads.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 19, 2008)

> I won't be doing anymore aluminum ones.



Which makes the Al Nautilus an instant collector's item:twothumbs


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 19, 2008)

CPEng said:


> My question was more on to how the mechanics of the two stage are accomplished. Does the positive contact on the underside of the head move up and down creating new circuits?
> 
> I understand the operation of the two stage.
> 
> Thanks for clarification Hitthespot on the screwing or unscrewing. I associated clockwise with screwing in on right hand threads.


 
Well that is a good question, and I don't know what causes the light to go from low to high. Can anyone answer exactly how the two stage works?

Bill


----------



## Walt175 (Apr 19, 2008)

skalomax said:


> Show us your Prototype light. :devil: please


 
I had a chance to examine it at PF10. All I have to say is :twothumbs !!!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats not fair...:thumbsdow


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 20, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Which makes the Al Nautilus an instant collector's item:twothumbs


 
I was carrying it in my pocket from time to time. I just put it on my keychain. Maybe I shouldn't nick it up. Heck this thing could be worth a couple hundred dollars someday. lol

Bill


----------



## tnuckels (Apr 21, 2008)

CPEng said:


> Looks like a sweet light but I can't figure out how the switch works by looking at the pictures.
> 
> How does the two stage work?



I’ve only briefly examined the head of my Nautilus, but this is my take on how it works: there appear to be two electrical paths, one for low and one for high. As you screw the head down into the body of the light (righty/tighty, lefty/loosey) the positive terminal of the battery makes contact initially with a spiral spring in the center of the head which is surrounded by a foam washer (anti-battery-rattle), completing the low circuit. This spring is shaped to form a dome over, but not touching, a lug in the center of the head. Screwing the head further into the body compresses the spring until it touches the lug, completing the high circuit. 

It’s simple, effective, modifiable, and fixable. What more could you ask for? 

Unless, of course, I’ve got it all wrong …


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 22, 2008)

Will Fenix Store or Lighthound offer it?


----------



## CPEng (Apr 22, 2008)

tnuckels said:


> I’ve only briefly examined the head of my Nautilus, but this is my take on how it works: there appear to be two electrical paths, one for low and one for high. As you screw the head down into the body of the light (righty/tighty, lefty/loosey) the positive terminal of the battery makes contact initially with a spiral spring in the center of the head which is surrounded by a foam washer (anti-battery-rattle), completing the low circuit. This spring is shaped to form a dome over, but not touching, a lug in the center of the head. Screwing the head further into the body compresses the spring until it touches the lug, completing the high circuit.
> 
> It’s simple, effective, modifiable, and fixable. What more could you ask for?
> 
> Unless, of course, I’ve got it all wrong …



Thanks, that sounds like a good simple design.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 22, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Will Fenix Store or Lighthound offer it?


 
The Aluminum Nautilus was available at Brightguy which is a very good vendor. The original CR2's were available from Fenix. Actually they may still have some.

This is all I know.

Bill


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey folks,

To clarify, since I already see that my words have been taken out of context by some people selling their lights and using 'rarity' as marketing, having no plans to make more lights in aluminum does not preclude me from doing a run in the future; never again and having no plans are two very different things. I have other projects and interests on my plate, and as noted before, I have no plans to make any in the foreseeable future, but I don't want people to base their purchases based on some sentiment of rarity or exclusivity that may or may not actually exist because of some statement of mine. :shrug:

Outdoors Fanatic: The only place with any Nautilus lights in stock right now is flashlighshop.de; e-mail Bernd Auler at [email protected] if you'd like to get any from him. Brightguy used to carry the Nautilus in aluminum, but all inventory of it has dried up here at the source and elsewhere.

Hitthespot: My CR2 Ion flashlight was previously carried by Fenix_-store_; my products have _never_ had anything to do with the fenix flashlight company and are designed and assembled entirely here in the US. The Ion was carried by a few different retailers but has long since been out of production and sold out, as is the Nautilus.

toby_pra & skalomax: A review of the upcoming Aeon is here. Probably best to keep discussions of two different lights located in their related threads. 

Take care folks!

-Enrique


----------



## fnmag (Apr 24, 2008)

I've come to this party a little late. 
I just acquired a Nautilus. 
I am exceedingly happy with this light! 
I have nothing but glowing comments and superlative adjectives to use in describing my new acquisition. 
An absolute, bona-fide keeper. 
Thankyou Enrique. 
Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 24, 2008)

Endeavour said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Hitthespot: My CR2 Ion flashlight was previously carried by Fenix_-store_; my products have _never_ had anything to do with the fenix flashlight company and are designed and assembled entirely here in the US. The Ion was carried by a few different retailers but has long since been out of production and sold out, as is the Nautilus.
> 
> ...


 
Enrique,

Sorry, I actually meant sold at the Fenix-Store. I should have been a little more specific. 

Thank you for your posts and keeping us all informed and up to date on your projects and lights.

Bill


----------



## tnuckels (Apr 24, 2008)

I see where Enrique does not support the use of RCR123A batteries for use in the Nautilus. IIRC, the light does not have overvoltage protection and then there is always some concern about Li-Ion rechargeables that go POP for various reasons.

I have this RCR123A setup from Battery Junction http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html and it has served me well, if conservatively, for some time now. Given that this battery only puts out 3.0v under load and that most of the POPing batteries seem to be associated with the unprotected variety of 123As over-discharging, or in a mismatched multi-cell configuration, or melting down if put on the wrong charger, I’m wondering if this might be an acceptablly safe setup to use with my Nautilus?

As this is my only foray into the world of Li-Ion rechargeables (have plenty of NiMh) and I’ve tried to play it safe rather than sorry, I’ve not paid very close attention to the problems some have had with frying their lights electronics or turning them into hand grenades, so any thoughts or additional insights are welcome.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 5, 2008)

couldnt find much other info on the Low setting, can anyone confirm if the Low really is ~12 lumens? thanks


----------



## Hitthespot (May 6, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> couldnt find much other info on the Low setting, can anyone confirm if the Low really is ~12 lumens? thanks


 
I have a P2D-Q5 and on low it is suppose to be 12 Lumens. I think they are both around the same give or take a couple of lumens.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## tnuckels (May 8, 2008)

Hi Bill,

You'd expressed an interest in seeing the finished clip I was working on for my Nautilus, so here you are:







More pictures and the saga of it's making can be found over here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=192960

P.S. After 7+ weeks my original battery is finally starting to give out. Low seems a bit more green than previously, and the light won't go to high any more, but goes instead to a setting a bit lower than the low when I try and use high now. I finally had to break out the spare I'd been carrying for several weeks in anticipation of a depleted first battery and used my 3.0v RCR123A with no obvious adverse effects. Still hoping for some feedback on using this setup with the Nuatilus.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for the photo. I am presently carrying mine on my key ring but really like clip. I will give it serious consideration for later use.

Battery life is amazing compared to the competition. I really like Enrique's approach. You do not have to drive the emiter to the edge of its limit to give plenty of lumens and yet be conservative enough to give long lasting battery life. I believe he gives a good compromise. As emiter technology progresses I look forward to buying more of his products down the road.

Thanks Tnuckels.

Bill


----------



## HoopleHead (May 8, 2008)

nice clip!


----------



## bmstrong (May 9, 2008)

Nice clip! Is that Ti? Would love to see the Aeon set up for that as well...


----------



## tnuckels (May 10, 2008)

Thank you for the compliments. Yes, this clip is pure titanium, cut, ground, and polished by hand. 

Looking at the Aeon in the announcement thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195649, even this small clip would have to be scaled down considerably to fit, especially where it is mounted, as rear lip on the Aeon appears to be about ½ the size of the lip on the Nautilus. I see cap head screws smaller than the #4s that I used (#3, #2, & #0) available, so it’s well within the realm of possibilities. That, or design a clip that mounts non-invasively, yet securely.


----------



## da.gee (May 10, 2008)

Nice work on the clip sir.

I celebrated the day my initial battery gave out. I didn't think it would ever happen.


----------



## Endeavour (May 10, 2008)

Nice work Tnuckels, I'm glad to see it turned out well for you. :thumbsup:

The thread on the Aeon is not an announcement thread - I'll be posting that myself once it's ready - that's MSaxatilus' review of a prototype, as well as DM51's. The Aeon, as you've noticed, is significantly smaller than the Nautilus and it would be somewhat more difficult to work with for you because of the smaller diameter and shorter split ring recession - your anchor points would be very small. If you're determined enough (which you seem to be based on what you did to your Nautilus) you'll manage, but I'd say the Aeon is really far too small for a clip to be reasonable, and it's ideally suited to keychain carry because of its size. Of course, good luck if you end up trying to do it. 

Take care!

-Enrique


----------



## tnuckels (May 13, 2008)

Hi Enrique,

You seem to have quite the eye for detail … witness my faux pas calling MSax’s thread an “announcement” when in fact it was a “prototype introduction/review” thread. Were you a lawyer, a linguist, or an English professor in a previous life? :nana:

I don’t, as yet, own any of your CR2 creations, and so my comments in reply to *BMSTRONG*’s suggestion regarding a clip for the Aeon were intended only to address if might be feasible, and not intended as an endorsement of the idea or as a statement of my intentions. I agree that the Ion/Aeon looks readily sized for keychain carry, which removes most, if not all, of the need for a clip. 

The Nautilus, on the other hand, seems a bit big for most keychains and as such, having an additional method for keeping it secure comes in quite handy. Depending on your perspective, it is fortunate or not :tsk: that most owners of the Nautilus will not be such persistent  little buggers :whoopin: as myself in pursuing their own preferred alternatives. :tinfoil:

Two questions, if you’d be so kind:

Did I correctly deduce how the two stage works when I replied to *CPEng* back in post #74?

Would it be possible for you to address my question in post #81 without obligating yourself to the rechargeable crowd? If not, I’ll understand.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Endeavour (May 13, 2008)

Tnuckels: An eye for detail? Yes. Though the intent was to clarify, not criticize. 

As for how the circuit works, you got the basic idea, though it's a bit more complex than that in actual implementation.

You're fine so far as the board is concerned using a 3V cell, which I'm sure you've noticed while operating it. 3 Volts is 3 Volts, regardless of where it comes from, the regulator isn't going to care. The light was not designed to be used with rechargeable cells, and using the standard 3.7-4.2 Volt cells causes undesirable operation. The main problem with rechargeable cells is that they like exploding if mistreated, if they're overcharged, or, more importantly for the light, if they're over-discharged. This is particularly true of unprotected lithium-ion cells, but even ones with protection circuits do occasionally fail. Hence why I don't recommend their use and anything that happens during their operation is entirely at your own risk. As I've said before, with the runtime you get on primary cells with my lights there's little reason not to use them - they're safer, provide more energy, and rarely need replacing.

-Enrique


----------



## tnuckels (May 15, 2008)

Hi Enrique,



Endeavour said:


> Tnuckels: An eye for detail? Yes. Though the intent was *not* to clarify, not criticize.



Umm … … … time for a checkup? Sorry, cheap shot … 

Thank you for your answers to my questions.

I did not take your reply as critical so much as … well, I know it would give me a moment of pause if someone were proposing alterations to a product of mine that had as much time, effort, and care put into it as the Nautilus … that’s all. It felt more like, while trying to be encouraging and always hopeful for a good outcome, your posts were tinged with a note of concern. This was actually somewhat comforting, that even though your products have flown the nest you still seem to be looking after them.

I’m honestly having trouble getting used to the idea of how frugal this light is on batteries, to the point where rechargeables might not seem such an integral part of a cost and environmental equation. I’m generally used to a week or two, maybe three, before a cell is spent, and ended up carrying around a backup battery for my Nautilus for weeks before it was needed. Given the lower energy levels, the possibilities for failure on the charger or discharging in the light, and the balance between the risks posed verses the benefits gained, I’m definitely going to have to give this some more thought.

Thank you for giving me something to ponder.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 14, 2010)

Are RCR123's safe to use?


Edit: stupid , Nevermind


----------

